# Google Voice number does not work for signing up



## ShiftySheik (May 21, 2015)

Uber driver was about to give Lyft a try. I signed up on their website, entered my phone number and never received the verification text. So I can not continue the process. I use Google Voice on my cell for texting since I have an old plan that charges extra for text. Will I have to use my actual cell number?


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes ... you will need to use a real cell number.


----------



## ShiftySheik (May 21, 2015)

Damn, That will cost me another $10/month for a text plan. Guess I will stick with Uber.


----------



## pswinontario (Jun 30, 2015)

In my opinion , Try atleast LYFT one time , You would love it. $10 investment is not a big deal but I would try something new, You would never know if it works way better than uber.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

What cell phone plans don't come with text included anymore??


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

How much is your cell phone plan/mo?


----------



## pswinontario (Jun 30, 2015)

For me I am paying $20 per month. I do not know how much everybody is paying???


----------



## ShiftySheik (May 21, 2015)

I have a very old plan with Verizon. I get unlimited data at a reasonable price as long as I don't buy a subsidized phone...but they charge for texting. Sent Lyft a message but no reply.


----------



## pswinontario (Jun 30, 2015)

How much do u pay for ur verizon for unlimited data?


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

These are the best deals I've found on a phone plan. If you already have a phone it depend on what network you need:

T-Mobile - sign up with *Harbor Mobile* for $30/mo Unltd Talk/Text, 2.5GB data. This is for business customers, so you have to explain to them you run a rideshare business and give them your SSN unless you have a TAX ID#

AT&T - sign up with *Cricket Wireless* for $35/mo Unltd Talk/Text, 2.5GB data. The plan is $40/mo but if you set yourself up on Autopay they knock off $5/mo.

Verizon - sign up with *PagePlus* for $39/mo Unltd Talk/Text, 1GB data. Not the best deal, but if you need the Verizon network, it's the best I've found.


----------



## pswinontario (Jun 30, 2015)

Great Info. Wow


----------



## ShiftySheik (May 21, 2015)

pswinontario said:


> How much do u pay for ur verizon for unlimited data?


After taxes and fees I'm paying ~$50/month for unlimited data...text not included. Does Lyft spam their drivers with text? How many texts will I receive as a Lyft driver.


----------



## pswinontario (Jun 30, 2015)

No LYFT never spam. Ofcourse u need unlimited text plan. When u have a cancle ride , u will get text quickly and whenever u have to login, u will get verification code . Its straight forward. I think $10 is not a big investment.


----------



## ShiftySheik (May 21, 2015)

pswinontario said:


> No LYFT never spam. Ofcourse u need unlimited text plan. When u have a cancle ride , u will get text quickly and whenever u have to login, u will get verification code . Its straight forward. I think $10 is not a big investment.


Do I really I need unlimited? Verizon has a plan that allows 250 texts/month for $5. Is that enough?


----------



## pswinontario (Jun 30, 2015)

Oh sure 250 messages are more than enough. Looks like almost 8 messages per day is more than enough.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

I have unlimited everything on Sprint for $60. (About $67 total after taxes.)


----------



## Ryle2013 (Jun 10, 2015)

I had the same problem with republic wireless. Since they strictly run on VoIP I couldn't receive the confirmation text. I signed up with someone else's number. And than emailed lyft to change my number to my cell phone.

I also read somewhere if you sign up through Facebook you can manually edit your number.


----------



## ShiftySheik (May 21, 2015)

Ryle2013 said:


> I had the same problem with republic wireless. Since they strictly run on VoIP I couldn't receive the confirmation text. I signed up with someone else's number. And than emailed lyft to change my number to my cell phone.
> 
> I also read somewhere if you sign up through Facebook you can manually edit your number.


This is good info. If I can sign up with my cell then get it changed later I won't have to pay extra cell phone fees. Taking a week off from driving. When I'm back I will sign up.


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

I am using an Android phone and signed up with GV with no issues at all. I use the GV app instead of Hangouts. Yes GV calls go towards my minutes but I have formed the habit of rarely calling or texting. I use Ting, a T-Mobile MVNO and my bill for talk (up to 500 min) and text(up to 100)text is $24/month, all in. I pay separately for data through Harbor Mobile at $18/month (tablet plan), all in. Uber used to spam me until I opted out, hence I keep my texts below 100/mth. My personal texts go through another number on ring.to.


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

Great ideal. Avoid paying $10 a month. For txt plan. And not earn anything..


Great math


----------

